# Microvents for T's



## BishopiMaster (Jul 22, 2011)

Hello everyone I am building a homemade acrylic tarantula terrarium and have now come across the part of making the ventilation.
I want to build microvents to prevent phorid flies/parasites from entree, but after a google search of "Microvents, micromesh, microventilation, and fine gauge wire mesh" I haven't been able to find much of anything. What are your experiences of this, I was thinking of using window mesh.

NOTE: This cage is for Hadrurus Arizonensis.


----------



## tristandude3 (Jul 25, 2011)

I would find a wire mesh supplier. The tightness of the weave is measured in microns. The higher the micron number, the tighter the weave. Try doing a google search on micronic mesh. I found a number of suppliers and sellers.


----------



## BQC123 (Jul 25, 2011)

Check some of the dart frog forums. I believe they use a very fine mesh to keep fruit flies in.


----------



## flamesbane (Aug 9, 2011)

This seems like overkill to me.


----------



## jake9134 (Aug 15, 2011)

Well flies are more of a problem with wet/moist cages, don't think you will have the same problems with a desert sp. like Hadrurus Arizonensis.
But to answer your question..you can find the microscreen at most large hardware stores like lowes in the screening section its often called no see um screen. But you should be aware that its relatively easy for an invert(of decent size) to rip it so placing it outside a stronger screen may be necessary.


----------



## catfishrod69 (Aug 15, 2011)

i would say go to walmart and get some mesh you use to fill empty spots in your garden, or the mesh thats used to put over orchard trees...doesnt cost too much, and you will have enough to last more than a lifetime...


----------

